# Gender guesses, 13wks



## Cajadaem

Hi, i had my dating scan today. I wandered if anyone might be able to guess gender by the pics, although they are not brilliant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5772.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 13









IMG_5771.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_5773.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkclouds

:pink:


----------



## Cajadaem

Thanks  i will update in 3weeks, after my gender scan, would love to see any more guesses


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :)


----------



## jessicasmum

:pink:


----------



## Talia12

Girl


----------



## Cajadaem

Thanks  i can't wait to find out! I'm happy either way


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl :)


----------



## Cajadaem

Just under 3 weeks until i find out, got a feeling its really going to drag :-/


----------



## Buttercupbabi

i think its a boy :blue: xx


----------



## Cajadaem

First boy guess  I hope for my son's sake it is a boy, but i am happy whichever


----------



## Cajadaem

Just over 2 weeks until we find out. It feels like its going to be a very long 2 weeks. 
Have just booked a camping trip for next week, so hopefully that will pass some time, then kids bacl to school the week after, which might make that first week back fly with lots to do, can only hope, lol. 
I have a feeling its a boy, and the chinese gender calendar also says boy, but i am not bothered ether way! A little boy would be great for my Son, who is largely outnumbered with sisters, but i am sure he would be just as happy with another sister  
The waiting is agony


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the wait flies by for you!


----------



## Cajadaem

Yey, only a week to go  
I am more convinced this is a boy now, i had to have an emergency scan last week whilst i was away, and i swear i seen boy parts! Can't wait to find out and start shopping


----------



## Cajadaem

Any last guesses before we find out for sure? We have gender scan in 2 days, cant wait


----------



## Foreign Chick

Neither of your images shows the full nub, therefore 50/50 for me.
But if I absolutely had to pick I'd say :blue:

Congrats on your pregnancy! 
Can't wait for your update....


----------



## Cajadaem

Its a girl &#55357;&#56832; Shocked! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats on team pink!


----------

